# DIY chihuahua wardrobe :)



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

My hubby and I have started a DIY project to make a big chihuahua wardrobe, which is much needed because I have no space to put their clothes in any more, and all the pet wardrobes on the market currently are tiny!

We bought all the materials for it 2 days ago and spent the whole day yesterday cutting the wood (which was incredibly boring! :foxes15

Today we got to the fun part of putting all the pieces together  
Hopefully by the end of tomorrow it will be finished and I can start painting it (I'm thinking pink, even though Gucci might object having his clothes in a pink wardrobe LOL)
We got some really cute hooks and door knobs and I can't wait for them to go on! 

The great thing about this is that I am making the hanging racks spaced out the way I want it to be and not waste space because as you are all away chihuahua clothes are tiny.
So the top section is going to be the top/hoody rack/skirts, the middle is for dresses and the bottom is for jumpsuits and costumes

I will also put 2 shelves in the bottom for all the accessories etc.

Hopefully I will post some mid-work photos tomorrow and the finished wardrobe by the weekend


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

That sounds awesome! be sure to post pics when you have done. I have one thats tiny also, so could use some inspiration to make my own!!


----------



## Bean's Mum (Dec 11, 2011)

Sounds great, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Yes photos please.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG Gucci, I need pictures ASAP!!! I can't wait to see it! 
Your hubby is the bomb for helping you with this project! What a sweetie!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Right, so we really didn't get as far as we would have liked, but at least the main structure of the wardrobe is up now.
we just need to screw in the door knobs, hooks and then its ready to hang the clothes


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is so cool! I can't wait to see how it looks finished out! Also I no longer feel quite so embarrassed about the number of dog clothes I' ve bought!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is going to be wonderful. I am one day after our kitchen is done be making a bedroom in to a closet, a joined to our bedroom and I will have husband make Amberleah her own too!!! Thank you for posting and cant wait o see it done.. Pink would be cool.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> That is so cool! I can't wait to see how it looks finished out! Also I no longer feel quite so embarrassed about the number of dog clothes I' ve bought!


Amberleah is getting to have more clothes and things that me, LOL she is only 9 months old.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> That is so cool! I can't wait to see how it looks finished out! Also I no longer feel quite so embarrassed about the number of dog clothes I' ve bought!


Not long to go now to finish it. I will put on another coat of paint on it today, and hubby is gone to visit his dad he will be back monday so it should hopefully get finished by monday night. I am very tempted to screw in the things myself, but I don't want to ruin it. LOL



CHITheresa said:


> That is going to be wonderful. I am one day after our kitchen is done be making a bedroom in to a closet, a joined to our bedroom and I will have husband make Amberleah her own too!!! Thank you for posting and cant wait o see it done.. Pink would be cool.


That is a great idea! Can't wait to see what yours turns out to be like  



CHITheresa said:


> Amberleah is getting to have more clothes and things that me, LOL she is only 9 months old.


I know, I wouldn't say they have more clothes than me, because I am a HUGE shopaholic, but it is a fact that they have 10x more clothes than my hubby LOL
When I got Prada and Gucci I went mental buying things for them. They haven't even tried on 90% of their clothes yet!
But poor Chanel gets all the hand me downs from Prada LOL


----------

